# Port A



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Just got back from Port A. Lots of tarpon rolling but 4 of us casting-lures and flies-couldn't get a bite in three hours of trying. It was fun to watch them rolling though. Tons of bait in the water.


----------



## NationalGunTrader (Jan 26, 2012)

where in port a? what time? i am going looking tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

The south jetty-channel side toward the end. Didn't look in the surf. I left about noon and the tarpon were still out there playing. Good luck.


----------



## NationalGunTrader (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------



## georg.matej (Apr 17, 2012)

Try fresh/live mullet on a circle hook!


----------

